# delenatii seed pod



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello,
I'm wondering about how long paph delenatii pods take to be mature enough for green pod and dry seed harvesting? I've seen general paph listings online but others who write here point out that some species have been ready in three months. One general info point said 10 months. It's way past three months for sure, but may be getting closer to a year (give or take a few months)

thanks


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2009)

Parvis don't seem to take as long as the Barbata types (which tend to run a bit over a year).

I's say it's probably ready for green capping now. But it should be soon otherwise for dry seed harvest. 

You should get an obvious color or texture change within the week that the pod is thinking of splitting. (Paph capsules are not as sudden as phal capsules).


----------



## John D. (Dec 11, 2009)

Closest thing I have a record of is Paph vietnamense dry seed at 190 days


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 12, 2009)

It's ready to go Charles


----------



## etex (Dec 12, 2009)

How exciting!! Keep us updated! I love delenatii- it was the first slipper to bloom with my culture and they are beautiful!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2010)

the pod did start opening and I cut it off the stem and held over filter paper about two weeks ago. the seed was pretty dark-colored. I've sent it to troy meyers and it can be seen and seedling flasks reserved at troymeyers.com . there hasn't been a seed assay yet so it isn't on the site, but the listing is under code TN6910. after it's up on the site, a reservation request can be made on that page and when there is germination you will be notified and can make a reservation for flasks


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 20, 2010)

I prefer to green pod my Paph's, usually I harvest Paph delenatii in 6 to 7 months after pollination, but when you start seeing a change in color, it is time to harvest.

Robert


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2010)

it did end up being 7+ months for there to be dry seed. it looked like the pod had turned slightly pinkish a few weeks before that... quite different than the phals I have that I often get home and find seed all over the place when the pod opened unexpectedly, usually after a few warm days

I also pollinated the phrag kovachii x longifolium today (the last of four flowers to open), and it was a bit of work trying to get the dry pollen to stick... had to fish some of it out of the pouch so ended up cutting a hole in the bottom of it. any idea on how long a pod might take for a phrag kovachii hybrid?


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> it did end up being 7+ months for there to be dry seed. it looked like the pod had turned slightly pinkish a few weeks before that... quite different than the phals I have that I often get home and find seed all over the place when the pod opened unexpectedly, usually after a few warm days
> 
> I also pollinated the phrag kovachii x longifolium today (the last of four flowers to open), and it was a bit of work trying to get the dry pollen to stick... had to fish some of it out of the pouch so ended up cutting a hole in the bottom of it. any idea on how long a pod might take for a phrag kovachii hybrid?



I don't have the big K, but most other phrags I've played with were faster than most paphs. I think about 4~5 months. The capsules hardly expand at all (even compared to paphs). However if it doesn't yellow in the next few days you probably have a keeper.

That dry chunky pollen is a pain.:sob: I think the next time I play with phrag pollen I might try the honey trick.


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 21, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> it did end up being 7+ months for there to be dry seed. it looked like the pod had turned slightly pinkish a few weeks before that... quite different than the phals I have that I often get home and find seed all over the place when the pod opened unexpectedly, usually after a few warm days
> 
> I also pollinated the phrag kovachii x longifolium today (the last of four flowers to open), and it was a bit of work trying to get the dry pollen to stick... had to fish some of it out of the pouch so ended up cutting a hole in the bottom of it. any idea on how long a pod might take for a phrag kovachii hybrid?



I warm weather (in the summer months) they go as fast as 2 to 3 months. in cooler weather it takes them 3 to 4 months to mature. I usually harvest them after 3 months.

Robert


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2010)

* -honey! a good idea. thanks for the info


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2010)

Only 3 months? Wow!

Charles, what did you cross Incan Treasure to?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2010)

I was hoping to put some michel tremblay pollen onto it, but the source wasn't comfortable sending pollen. so, I selfed the flower. in the future if anyone had a really nice michel tremblay in flower that they'd like to donate pollen from I'd be interested (was really hoping to try and go for smaller plant and flower but still vigorous)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2010)

Too bad. 

Todd has one posted on Flickr, but I don't know if it's in bloom now.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2010)

well the phrag hybrid flower looks beaten up but it's still on the plant, so the pollination probably took. usually the flower will fall off looking nice. 
3+ months for seed? I guess that'll be right around when spring will finally arrive around here (seems like a very, very long time)

dot, did you have more development on your plant or a change in the flower shape at all?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> dot, did you have more development on your plant or a change in the flower shape at all?



The second flower opened up this past weekend, and looks just like the first. The first fell off a couple days after the second opened. I took the plant to the orchid show in Grand Rapids, but I put "Not for AOS" on the registration slip. The judges liked it, though, 'cause they gave it a blue ribbon for it's class (non-besseae hybrids). Third bud is forming, and I see a 4th coming up. Thanks for asking, Charles.


----------

